
Ruby Best Practices - The Ruby Mendicant University Core Skills Course - ph0rque
http://blog.rubybestpractices.com/posts/gregory/027-ruby-mendicant-university-update.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+RubyBestPractices+%28Ruby+Best+Practices+-+Blog%29
======
sandal
I'm Gregory Brown. Happy to answer any questions here about RMU.

